# turn an urbanite into a comic!



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

x


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 8, 2005)

That is quality, but I've no idea how to do it...


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 8, 2005)

try photoshop


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

x


----------



## passenger (May 8, 2005)

very good love the Meth Lab one


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 8, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> try photoshop



I don't have it


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2005)

ffs someone else have a go


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 8, 2005)

I want to but don't have PS - has anyone got a pirate one I can half inch?


----------



## passenger (May 8, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ffs someone else have a go




i can`t photo shop     but please carry on


----------



## MysteryGuest (May 8, 2005)




----------



## maya (May 8, 2005)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

>


...ernestolynch??


----------



## exleper (May 8, 2005)




----------



## easy g (May 8, 2005)

crackin'


----------



## jrj2020 (May 8, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I want to but don't have PS - has anyone got a pirate one I can half inch?


 im sure you can d/l it from one of the p2p networks if you're on BB that is


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2005)

this level of editing isn't too hard on ms paint if you take your time

all i'm missing  is some inspiration


----------



## jms (May 8, 2005)

ooh ooh do me


----------



## Strumpet (May 8, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> ooh ooh do me




Now theres an offer       heh.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2005)

the problem i have is  i don't  have any stuff that corasponds well to urbanites

what happens in the chatroom


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2005)

I managed to get hold of Photoshop, but I find it very fiddly.

Can you just highlight some text and just edit it or does it have to involve this laborious process?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 9, 2005)

/create new layer (from the context menu layers > new layer) 
/use selcection tool (box with the dotted lines round it in top left hand courner of tool bar on the left) and seclect the area you wish to over paint.
/ use eye dropper tool to seclect colour you wish to use to fill in area with
/ use paint bucket fill (on freash install of potato shop this will be gradent fill click on the tiny little arrow in bottom right hand courner for paint bucket tool)
/ fill with selected colour
/ use the text creation tool (marked T in the tool bar) type you new text if you are matching colour of previous text then again use the eye dropper tool to select your colour) 
/type your text and higlight, change font and font size using the context menu above the workspace
/save for web from the file menu file > save for web
/optimise from the optimise to filesize box on the save dioluge which comes up aim for around 5k but no more than 25 k or dial uppers pc's fall over
/upload to file space on web and post link on thread simple really...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Garf.  I'll try it.


----------



## Swearing Nonna (May 9, 2005)

Fucking funny lad bristle! They're class  'specially the mustygusset, meth and Kea ones! LOL 

I'm gonna see if I can get PSP home from work and have a go later, take me of smoking!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## treefrog (May 9, 2005)

genius!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## Balbi (May 9, 2005)

you're an evil genius bristle


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2005)

Christ on a bike bristle, your mouse must be smoking!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

right, that's it, i'm spent


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2005)

a bit rushed


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2005)

can't actually do much for buddy bradley since he's a comic book character anyway


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## Pingu (May 9, 2005)

this is going to be like shooting fish in a barrel

no photoshop required:


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

i didn't know pingu was a comic


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2005)

....my Aussie counterpart


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## easy g (May 9, 2005)

I'd forgotten all about the comic Buddy.....used to be a big fave


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 9, 2005)

Bristle you fucking genius


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

why shucks and thank you 




			
				easy g said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten all about the comic Buddy.....used to be a big fave



showing your age there


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 9, 2005)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

*s'more like it...*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 9, 2005)

I always imagine him looking like that too.


----------



## easy g (May 9, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> showing your age there



cheeky young scamp


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i'm sensing people are not quite grasping this thread...


Some of us have no graphics programs let alone webspace so we do our best via google


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 9, 2005)

some of us can't do any proper work because someone else is monopolising the server...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## Epico (May 9, 2005)

Quality work people, quality work!


----------



## treefrog (May 9, 2005)

want....more.....


----------



## easy g (May 9, 2005)

keep it going folks!!!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## exleper (May 9, 2005)

*Not strictly an urbanite, but still....*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2005)

The original incarnation......


----------



## silentNate (May 9, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> some of us can't do any proper work because someone else is monopolising the server...


 Saved for prosperity- I wish I had the skills for this


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2005)

x


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 9, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>


And it had to involve a rocket, didn't it!


----------



## Wowbagger (May 9, 2005)

Oi, bristle.  You're not an SA goon, are you?


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Flavour (May 9, 2005)

10/10 bristle


----------



## easy g (May 9, 2005)

ahhhh milk and cheese


----------



## Biffo (May 9, 2005)

Biffo The Bear is my real name


----------



## Pingu (May 9, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i didn't know pingu was a comic




yeah it comes out monthly (or used to)

i used to get bought it each month by some jolly wag in work...

threads a good un btw


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2005)

x


----------



## exleper (May 10, 2005)

You know, there is a place for people like you bristle..


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Wowbagger (May 10, 2005)

exleper said:
			
		

> You know, there is a place for people like you bristle..



Bugger B3ta.  The Photoshop Phorum is where it's at.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2005)

be afraid - i've just scoured the interweb for likely candidates, and have now assembled a crack team of 90 comic covers ready for battle...


----------



## 888 (May 10, 2005)

Who are musty, mcginty and milk and bees 

Good pics though!


----------



## Moggy (May 10, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>




That's just fucking brilliant, i want that as my background! I wish i HAD photoshop let alone use it, milk and cheese though, that was a fucking brilliant comic! Someone do 'Johhny The Homicidal Maniac' into me


----------



## METH LAB (May 10, 2005)

LOL

Very clever  only just seen this hehe

nice one brizzle-KRS


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2005)

*oh shit, there's more...*

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2005)

x


----------



## jms (May 10, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>


top quality


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

x


----------



## Dubversion (May 11, 2005)

*Layabout...*







i've got this wrong, haven't i?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

x


----------



## mentalchik (May 11, 2005)

(cries coz there isn't a comic about her)


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

x


----------



## maya (May 11, 2005)

mentalchik said:
			
		

> (cries coz there isn't a comic about her)


don't worry, they didn't make one about me, either...
we can start a club.
for non-popular comic strips.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> don't worry, they didn't make one about me, either...



*ahem*


----------



## maya (May 11, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> *ahem*


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



why has chikkys one got 'louds snake' in it


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

blimey - i never noticed that


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2005)

you spelt my name wrong too you twit. 


I WANT THE ONE WITH A KITTEN!


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2005)

http://imagebank.ipcmedia.com/imageBank/s/shaved cat.jpg


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

well your name's too long to fit


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2005)

bastard



*goes to look at funny cat*


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> http://imagebank.ipcmedia.com/imageBank/s/shaved cat.jpg









i was trying to eat!


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2005)

he's funny!

he's got big feet


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2005)

so have i, baby, so have i...


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2005)

Youre not funny though.

or shaved.


or a cat.


----------



## In Bloom (May 11, 2005)

Oooh oooh me next, pretty please


----------



## mentalchik (May 11, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> why has chikkys one got 'louds snake' in it


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 12, 2005)

x


----------



## silentNate (May 12, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>


 Another saved for the file 
I actually miss butchers now I have him on ignore


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 12, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 12, 2005)

x


----------



## aurora green (May 12, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



Why thankyou Bristle-krs.  
I feel...included. Yay! (actually I am a bit windy  )

Top stuff!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2005)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2005)

x


----------



## rebel warrior (May 14, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



Er, on behalf of the 'Urban75 SWP bloc' - cheers for the effort.  Nice Ern inspired 1930s Stalinist kitch you've got going there [cf. 'Trotskyists=Fascists']...


----------



## Dubversion (May 14, 2005)

jesus, RW, you could suck the fun out of anything couldn't you?


----------



## EastEnder (May 14, 2005)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2005)

bloody hell, i even used the 'view post' button to see what the fuss was about - my, i was disappointed


----------



## Belzub (May 16, 2005)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2005)

what can i say?

i'm touched, clearly you put a lot of effort into that


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2005)




----------



## Dhimmi (May 16, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> be afraid - i've just scoured the interweb for likely candidates, and have now assembled a crack team of 90 comic covers ready for battle...



Where have you got these all from? Any links you might share?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2005)

arabonradar said:
			
		

> Where have you got these all from? Any links you might share?



comicsuk.co.uk is a great site with loads of covers


----------



## Wookey (May 16, 2005)

Bravo Bristle. You've got the knack of using the righth comic for the right name. Well done.


----------



## easy g (May 16, 2005)

I'm kinda hoping I get a makeover soon....


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

x


----------



## Wookey (May 17, 2005)

You've inspired me! And that's the first thing I've ever made on potatoshop! I'm going back for more me.


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2005)

Nijaboy:


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i've got this wrong, haven't i?



lol


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



PML!


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2005)

Print this off

"I O U 1 Pint - Firky" 



quality, man. Sheer quality.


----------



## Wookey (May 17, 2005)

Please can someone give me some positive feedback on my comic cover??  

I need some encouragement or I won't have another go.


----------



## maya (May 17, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Please can someone give me some positive feedback on my comic cover??


yay wookey!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2005)

Ooh ooh someone do one for me please....


----------



## maya (May 17, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ooh ooh someone do one for me please....


----------



## maya (May 17, 2005)

*Orang Utan*, issue #2:


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2005)

Cheers, that's very appropriate - conquering the world through books!


----------



## treefrog (May 17, 2005)

Nice one Wooks! 

(can someone do me please? I need cheering up!  )


----------



## maya (May 17, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cheers, that's very appropriate - conquering the world through books!


yeh, and look- in the first picture, you're tickling my shoulder!


----------



## In Bloom (May 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>


LOL


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

x


----------



## easy g (May 17, 2005)

nope....clue?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

they're three 'kerrr-*aaazy*" 'kidz'   

_and they should know better_


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2005)

bris, mas and mus


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> bris



  

it's *milesy*


----------



## easy g (May 17, 2005)

Mus?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2005)

ty gusset


----------



## easy g (May 17, 2005)

gotcha...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

could you not tell from the beautiful mane?


----------



## In Bloom (May 17, 2005)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Oooh oooh me next, pretty please


Bastards


----------



## easy g (May 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> could you not tell from the beautiful mane?



never met the fella!


----------



## Flavour (May 17, 2005)

Bristle can you make a comic where I'm serving MightyAphrodite?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> I'm serving MightyAphrodite?



is that code?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2005)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Bastards



will give it a go later, i'm meant to be working


----------



## Flavour (May 17, 2005)

code for:

MightyAphrodite is a filthbagel


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2005)

when i first saw this manga charactor i though ... he really looks like........


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2005)

x


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Bastards



They haven't done me either, the scoundrels


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2005)

how many have you knocked up yourself then?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)

I've just done one, trying to get it on imageshack now...


----------



## Firky (May 18, 2005)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)

I spent ages doing one and now none of the picture hosting sites are letting me upload it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)

Bollocks - too small


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)

Delete


----------



## tastebud (May 18, 2005)

Like the one of Dub!


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2005)

i'm scanning a load of robert crumb this afternoon, so i'll have some twisted efforts shortly...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)




----------



## In Bloom (May 18, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>


'nI thang yew


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

>



spot on


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Signal 11 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 19, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

>




ooohh i got done!!....is that meant to be me then?!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2005)

Well you're always talking about how you only ever seem to meet dodgy blokes...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 19, 2005)

*cheers*




			
				RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Well you're always talking about how you only ever seem to meet dodgy blokes...




I cannot and would not argue with that!   


Bastards!   

S*x fiends. 

I stopped messin with them bloke people.

The last one i met, i set up with my mate in the end. They are getting along well in a nice cul desac in the bronx from what i've heard. I am extremely chuffed for them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2005)




----------



## killer b (May 19, 2005)

i got 2 so far...











both pinched from robert crumb

i've got another too, but i'm scared to put it up...


----------



## treefrog (May 19, 2005)

Oooh, ooh!! Show us killa!


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2005)

don't have it with me... if i feel brave i't stick it up tomorrow.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2005)

x


----------



## Balbi (May 19, 2005)

cheers bristle

mad: @ superstar dj ref )


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2005)

you've been lurking, just waiting for this haven't you


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> come on killer!
> 
> those ones are ace, we're all dying to see what else you got up your sleeves...


maybe... the person concerned could find it pretty offensive though (and i really don't want to piss her off...  )


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2005)

who gives a shit about one person's feelings? we want to be entertained


----------



## treefrog (May 19, 2005)

who is it!! We demand to know now!!  

(he's just heightening the suspense...)


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2005)

you'll have to wait and see...


----------



## easy g (May 19, 2005)

crackin' one of Ernie


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2005)

actually, i might be safe posting it tomorrow after all....

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115800

here's hoping the thread drops off the front page by the 24th.


----------



## treefrog (May 19, 2005)

go man go! Post that baby! (I REALLY wanna see now!  )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2005)

riiiight  me n gergl  are  a wee bit inebriated  but were watching an anime and saw






Foo!   or are we crosseyed or summin?


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2005)

treefrog said:
			
		

> go man go! Post that baby! (I REALLY wanna see now!  )


left it at home again...

i'll stick it up monday if i remember.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2005)

x


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2005)

x


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 30, 2005)

x


----------



## pk (Aug 31, 2005)

Fuckin' hell top work Bristle!!

Only just seen this thread and it rocks!


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)

*bump*

I got time to spare for a bit... just need to find a suitable uranite


----------



## zenie (Nov 16, 2005)

These rock I want one


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> These rock I want one


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2005)

me please?


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> me please?



I couldn't possibly


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

*Oh ok then...*


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2005)

heh heh heh

i loves ya, firky...


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Epico (Nov 17, 2005)

Classic.


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

someone can do me if they like


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

<marquee>tumbleweed</marquee>


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

fuck me, and i thoguht i ran out of mental pics of urbanites



I'll be right back after this fag


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## miss giggles (Nov 17, 2005)

Bristle, Firky you rock!   

Do me, do me, plleeeaaasssseee!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

cheeky fkkr!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2005)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Bristle, Firky you rock!
> 
> Do me, do me, plleeeaaasssseee!!



i thought you were 'stepping out' with a young gennulman now


----------



## miss giggles (Nov 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i thought you were 'stepping out' with a young gennulman now



I know, shameless aren't I?


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Bristle, Firky you rock!
> 
> Do me, do me, plleeeaaasssseee!!


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i thought you were 'stepping out' with a young gennulman now



we can do a tag team


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 17, 2005)

*scritch scritch*


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> *scritch scritch*




I'd love to do you but bristle-krs got there first   


mew


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> we can do a tag team


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

Who's the dorty  rat?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Who's the dorty  rat?



:zip:.....  ,,,created with GIMP on Linux no less...first time...bit poop


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

Photoshop is the daddyo for a reason......... mmmm shortcuts


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Photoshop is the daddyo for a reason......... mmmm shortcuts



could have gone Potatoe plop but couldn't be arsed to get up out the chair to go to another puta...there's four on the go here atm...  ,,, _"This week i have been mostly praticing.....NETWORKIN'!"_


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

i fuckin' hate faffing with computers, they should just work - like a hammer, or a screw driver. 

100% function.

Once they're up and working, they're ace 

Just need Adobe creative suite


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 17, 2005)

I wish mine was broken right now, if it was broken I'd be tucked up asleep in my bed, would have been for hours


cue to leave.............


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Just need Adobe creative suite



acs2 _premium_, i hope


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

Still on my legit copy of CS1 

I got PS CS2 (legit) installed on my fucked and broken puter... OK its not somuch legit, but the keys are* 

(Thanks to EMAP)


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> i fuckin' hate faffing with computers,



I've got iCS somewhere ina box... laziiiiiiiiiiii_sod   ,,,I'm startin to thinks the same about CSS and the hammer and screw driver thing....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2005)

have you nailed indesign yet? i'm itching to get my new imac, osx & acs2p


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

Kinda, I've done a few leaflets, cards and calanders - but I still have to consult my adobe classroom in a book. 

Some twat half inched my photoshop book   

Never read them, but it was nice on the shelf... made me look professional, like


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> have you nailed indesign yet?



stared at it for a couple of years...waiting for an prog_epiphany...when they come I tend to learn it all...burnout...go off and learn something else....and forget it all again!!  ,,, don't take drooooogs kidz! 

*yak amongst yerselves...


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

That is exactly what I am like, I had illy down to a T..... now I forget how I did things and then get frustrated.

I need skunk to operate.


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

shouldn't be typing thatwhen I've got a meeting with a company tomorrow who are looking for designers to setup new offices in the lake district...

I bet you can't get skunk there


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> stared at it for a couple of years...waiting for an prog_epiphany...when they come I tend to learn it all...burnout...go off and learn something else....and forget it all again!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> shouldn't be typing thatwhen I've got a meeting with a company tomorrow who are looking for designers to setup new offices in the lake district...
> 
> I bet you can't get skunk there



where there are designers there will be skunk


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

'tis odd though,I churn out shit loads of mint stuff at 2am when am stoned out me trumpet


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> where there are designers there will be skunk



as long as they don't ask me what my tutor did ..."is your work influenced by drugs and subversivety"


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyway... one more comic before I hit the sack, they want me in at some ungodly hour like 11am ffs


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

gluck with the interview...*old man mode...now go to bed!!!!  

I want a job,,,and somewhere to live,,,mmmmmmm,,,must do something about that!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Anyway... one more comic before I hit the sack, they want me in at some ungodly hour like 11am ffs



best speak to the union about that


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

i need my own place
i need a job again
i need to see my friends i left behind
i need to find me a new woman
i need my independance again

took me four years to get all that and 'cos of one lying cunt it all went in three weeks 

ho hum... see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

all character building stuff m8y...one day you'll grow up jus tobe like me!!!


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> best speak to the union about that



can't join unions, i`ll get the sack!


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> all character building stuff m8y...one day you'll grow up jus tobe like me!!!



Yeah I just count my blessings.... still got food in me stomach, and a roof over my head blah blah...... anyway nn 

that woman was a snake with tits


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Yeah I just count my blessings.... still got food in me stomach, and a roof over my head blah blah...... anyway nn



*cue the Waltons..N_N firkyboy
                             N_N krs_y

X 


see even this fkkkn bleddi bulletin_board won't position for me properly...grrrr..look at it???!^^^


----------



## Derian (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

>


----------



## Derian (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> shouldn't be typing thatwhen I've got a meeting with a company tomorrow who are looking for designers to setup new offices in the lake district...
> 
> I bet you can't get skunk there





Good luck


----------



## miss giggles (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

>






OH MY GOD  

That is absolutely fantastic  

and sooo me! I even have pictures in my front room and kitchen like that. Firky, your amazeing


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

I always imagined you with short dark hair and a chisel jaw.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2005)

Top thread!


----------

